# Antibiotics



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

My girl suffered a foot injury on Saturday and the vet prescribed antibiotics (Clavaseptin). What suggestions do you have to avoid as much disruption to her digestive and immune system as possible? I have purchased a probiotic supplement but confused over whether to give her the probiotics daily during the antibiotic treatment (4-5 hrs after being dosed) and for 2 weeks following the end of the antibiotic treatment or just wait until she's finished the antibiotics and then start the probiotics. Is there anything else I can do? So far, she has had 3 dosages with no adverse side effects. Probably not relevant, but she is raw fed. Thanks guys.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My opinion is that if she shows no symptoms from the antibiotics, forget the probiotics. Yes, antibiotics will kill some of the "good bacteria" in the gut, they will build themselves back unaided in a day or two after antibiotics stop. I'm just a believer in not taking anything for anything "just in case".


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Whenever I give antibiotics I give Probiotics at the same time just in the middle of their dosing. So if I give antibiotics twice a day, I give the probiotics like at noonish time.


----------

